# Zeer pots



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried these to see how well they do? I've read a bit about them, and seems to me that they might come in handy at some point. [youtube:3q6jvnvq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcuSlaecvIw[/youtube:3q6jvnvq]


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks whyspers. We've got to try this at home.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I will, too, although it seems to me if one used bigger pots allowing for more sand, the temp might drop faster and be even cooler. I've googled zeer pots, and most of them seem to have a lot more sand and space between pots than the one in the video. Also, Florida gets incredibly hot, so I bet it would do even better in a bit milder environment. If you get to it before I do, please let me know how it works


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

That was pretty nifty. I swear I'm ADD, next thing I knew, I was watching videos on solar cabins, tiny homes etc. Too many kids for that stuff, but it sure looked cool...


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

I think if you modified this a little bit it would be great. I was thinking if you had the area to set this set up in the ground a shady area would maybe take it to another level. Also made a better lid system for it. Pretty cool item though thanks for info.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! What a great idea. I can't wait to try it. I think whyspers has the right idea that with maybe with a 12" outer pot and an 8" inner pot may be even cooler.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

They do work, you just have to have the conditions right. They only work in a dry place out of the sun. It got cold enough to break dewpoint and even stayed running for a few days on one fill of water. I have several videos on the different stages.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Finally!!! Maybe some way to keep my Blue Moons cold when SHTF!! Of course I will either have to get bigger...waaayyyy bigger...pots of many more of them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> Finally!!! Maybe some way to keep my Blue Moons cold when SHTF!! Of course I will either have to get bigger...waaayyyy bigger...pots of many more of them. :mrgreen:


supposedly Saladin could make ice in the desert. I am willing to bet he did it with very big ones.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Leon said:


> C5GUY said:
> 
> 
> > Finally!!! Maybe some way to keep my Blue Moons cold when SHTF!! Of course I will either have to get bigger...waaayyyy bigger...pots of many more of them. :mrgreen:
> ...


Like Blue Moon beer my appetite for ice cream will also require the use of big pots. :mrgreen:


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

keep in mind it's not how hot the environment is, but how dry and arid. That section of the studio is fairly dry, it's why I store my water and food there.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

A little easier link to the same concept, evaporation is a key to long term refreigeration.


----------

